# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  LGA_1_13SD released.LG SU660 added

## Shamseldeen Victory

*LGA_1_13SD released.LG SU660 added.*      New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.13SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section. - added full support for LG SU660
 - added flashing for LG P880 and P880G
 - added dead phones repairing for LG L02D,P720,P720H,P725,P920,P920H,P925,P925G,P925P,P  929,P940 and P940H.
   "LGA_OMAP4430_USBdriver" must be installed for working with this function.

----------

